# My bunny Bertie always flops over



## Bertiethebunny123 (Apr 21, 2013)

My lovely bunny Bertie always flops over on his side very suddenly. It's so cute!!
He is meant to be a Rex rabbit, but he looks nothing like one. I think his mum bred with a Rex, and the mum was a wild rabbit. (Or vice verser) 
Bertie looks like a wild rabbit!:brown-bunny

&#128048;


----------



## coco_puffs (Apr 21, 2013)

Coco does this quite a bit too. He could be very active and then CRASH! Usually against a wall. I've heard this is a sign of contentment. Yesterday we caught him sleeping on his side curled up almost in the fetal position, just *passed out* - sweetest thing I ever saw


----------



## whitelop (Apr 21, 2013)

It is a sign of contentment and happiness! You have a happy bunny!


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes, it means he is happy and content. You have a happy Bertie bunny!


----------



## jimsamsmom (Apr 21, 2013)

Rollo does that too, we get a little startled sometimes because he will flop in his cage and it makes a loud thump. We always go running to see if he is ok and there he is all laid out chilling LOL.


----------



## Blue eyes (Apr 21, 2013)

Pictures! Let's see pictures!


----------



## Azerane (Apr 22, 2013)

Gotta love the dead bunny flop, by far one of the cutest things a bunny can do. Bandit tends to curl over on his back a little when he first does it before relaxing onto his side. Love seeing it.


----------



## Noodle (Apr 23, 2013)

My Pepper does it all the time!!! I always laugh at her doing it! Atleast i know shes happy and not just being to lazy to stretch!
This is her just after she done it earlier..


----------



## gmas rabbit (Apr 23, 2013)

Derby is a real flopper. Sometimes even kicks his water dish over.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 24, 2013)

The greatest is our avatar, Nikki. She is a world class DBF and sleeper.


----------



## Bertiethebunny123 (Apr 25, 2013)

thanks all, my avatar is a picture of bertie, but i haven't got a picture of bertie flopping over yet. i have a video of him flopping though!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Apr 28, 2013)

I didn't know this was a sign of content! My lionhead does this all the time.


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 30, 2013)

For bunnies, which are usually always scared because in the wild they have a lot to be scared of, being in such a vulnerable position shows that they are happy, comfortable, and trust you.


----------



## Bertiethebunny123 (May 1, 2013)

ok


----------



## jazminrae (May 2, 2013)

My holland lop Ollie does this constantly! and he will just plop down anywhere and everywhere! as long as he is in the middle of the room! lol


----------

